# could use some help w/amp decision.



## enrique (May 24, 2007)

I've pretty much narrowed my decision for when i get an amp between the PS Audio Trio A100(used)150x2 or the Rotel Rb1072(new)100x2.Both these amps fit my budget and needs,they are both class d low profile and cool running.I'm trying to get some feedback from anyone who has experience with either or both amps.The amp would be connected to a rotel rsx1056 running 4-8ohm/90db speakers.thanks


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Not much help here, as I'm really not too familiar with either of them. But based on the fact that both fit your needs, you already have Rotel equipment (that I assume you are happy with?) and new vs. used,..... if I were in your shoes I'd go with the RB-1072. It also looks like a cleaner amp at 0.02% THD vs. the A-100's 0.1% THD. And I see the Rotel has a 12V. trigger,...I can't find anything that says the A-100 does. Just my observations


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

There is a lot to like about the Rotel stuff. I haven't heard the PS Audio amp so I can't comment.


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

Another un-informed opinion, but I'd go with the Rotel too. It's new, it's the same brand as your other equipment, we know it has a trigger switch. The other amp says it has 50watts more, but that's only gonna be 1.76dB louder at full power, which is gonna be barely noticeable. Of course, this assumes, both amps can actually run at their full rated power.

Anyway, there's my $0.02

JCd


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

The A-100 is not 150 wpc, it is 100, same as the Rotel. I would assume if it had 150 wpc it would be a PS AUDIO TRIO A-150 :bigsmile: Or is it??? Half the info on the net says it is 100 wpc, and half says 150 wpc,.... curious no?

After a little google work, it is 150 wpc dynamic power and 100 wpc at 0.1%.


----------



## enrique (May 24, 2007)

It's 150 rms 8ohms and 300 rms 4ohms.


----------



## enrique (May 24, 2007)

I went ahead and downloaded the manual for the trio a100.What it says isower rating for the trio are 100 watts rms into 8 ohms,200 watts into 4 ohms at less than 0.1% THD.Musical peakes can produce up to 150 watts per channel into 8 ohms and 300 into 4 ohms.The rb1072 100 watts output 8ohms,190 watts 4ohm.
I personally not sure what all this means in reality.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Basically it means the A-100 and the RB-1072 are both rated at 100 wpc. 100 watts continuous power vs 150 watts dynamic power (which is measured in milliseconds). More than I could explain, though I'm sure we have some folks here that can explain it much better than I could. There is a lot of info out there on rms, peak power, dynamic power, wpc, watt etc. etc. you can find a ton of good reading on the subject. 

In any case I think I'd go with the Rotel.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

JCD said:


> Another un-informed opinion, but I'd go with the Rotel too. It's new, it's the same brand as your other equipment, .....


Same Here!!!! .... I agree with the opinion to get a Rotel :yes::yes:

I always try to get most of my equipment from the same brand .... unless there's a big motivation to get another brand (price, specifications, reputation, better quality, features, etc...); I don't like to buy used (unless I know that it was never abused, this is hard if you don't know the person who is selling) .... if possible I always try to get things new.


----------



## enrique (May 24, 2007)

I think i'm going to tend to agree as far as same mfg. purchasing.Especially since i just went thru a sunfire that i didnt like.I may just get the rotel rb1072 when it's time.Besides i can get a new rotel for about the same price(after discount)as a used trio a100 give or take.


----------



## RNRGAGNE (Dec 25, 2006)

I believe both these amps use the same ICEpower modules, likely the 200ASC's - they should be virtually identical becase these modules are plug-n-play ... just add the box & connectors. So pick whichever one is cheaper or looks better.


----------

